# Ul 300a?



## cda (May 22, 2012)

Just reposting, is that regifting???

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/outscope/outscope.asp?fn=0300A.html

How do you protect a residential-grade appliance that is used in a commercial or otherwise public space – but isn’t a part of a “true” commercial cooking operation?* How often does this question come up? …for us it’s every day.* Operationally, our D1000 has always met or exceeded the theory and intent behind larger commercial-grade fire suppression systems: especially as they are used in protecting residential-grade appliances in light to medium duty applications.* The Fire Protection Industry has long championed the benefits of our advanced design and would often require it specifically.* However, while the needs of the fire official were being met; building and mechanical code requirements would dictate that a UL300 commercial system must be used over any cooking equipment in that space, regardless of type or use level.* This interpretation forces*many facilities to close, or forgo food preparation completely, based on costs of $15k (and up) to protect a $300 appliance.*

*

A “commercial building” means that any equipment used in it becomes commercial by default; therefore commercial grade protections are required.* This is how the code is commonly understood and it does not address the gray area created by residential grade cooking equipment.* This burden of code interpretation and case-by-case acceptance of our technology has finally come to an end.* Beginning June 1, 2012 The D1000 by Denlar Fire Protection becomes the only UL300A, residential-grade fire suppression system to achieve compliance and commentary within the mechanical code.* Use of The D1000 within the mechanical code is now addressed by ICC\ES PMG Report #1122 (attached).*

*

What does this mean to you?* …quite simply, everything.* As the only product in our category to be recognized within the mechanical code, we are poised for wide-ranging acceptance in a way that we never were before.* If you are*involved with "mixed-use" spaces, I suspect the issues*in the mechanical code are no surprise to you.* If you’ve been waiting for*our PMG report before beginning a project or design …then the time is now.* Our*target market is any residential-grade cooking appliance that is used in a commercial space, but is not part of a “for compensation” commercial cooking environment

*

*

Materials, manuals and spec sheets are being updated now –training sessions will be announced later this week.

*

Thanks and Good Luck!

Sean Duffy

Brand Manager

National Sales*and Marketing*

DENLAR Fire Protection

P(860) 526 9846 * **F(860) 526 9585 * * 20 Denlar Drive, Chester, CT 06412

*


----------



## Mac (May 23, 2012)

New York gets it right!

507.2.3 Domestic cooking appliances used for commercial purposes. Domestic cooking appliances utilized for commercial purposes shall be provided with Type I or Type II hoods as required for the type of appliances and processes in accordance with Sections 507.2, 507.2.1 and 507.2.2.


----------



## klarenbeek (May 24, 2012)

I wonder where he's coming from? If the AHJ determines a residential appliance is being used for commercial purposes, full commercial requirements would apply. A residential range in a commercial kitchen would require a type I hood with appropriate fire suppression. If the AHJ determines it is not a commercial application, code is basically silent on what is required.

 For instance, we've determined locally that applications like a stove in a small break room or life skills classes such as home ec. or reteaching home cooking in rehab situations are not commercial purposes and don't require commercial hoods(reviewed on an individual basis). Once that determination has been made, IMC gives no direction for ventilation or fire suppression. We typically see residential type hoods installed in these cases.


----------



## cda (May 24, 2012)

I am not sure if he is saying install two systems???

One commercial and one residental


----------



## klarenbeek (May 24, 2012)

IMO, he seems to be saying this system would be installed instead of a full commercial system to meet code requirements in those gray areas such as break rooms. Problem is, if the AHJ determines it is not a commercial kitchen, there are no requirements to be met!


----------

